

Trading cards of Scientists and Engineers - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/04/29/how-baseball-cards-are-being-used-to-get-kids-excited-about-science/

======
jamessun
Waiting for the Dean Kamen trading card to show up on eBay... :-)

